# Nettoyer le clavier



## peg (12 Mars 2004)

Salut,

Comment nettoyer le clavier d'un IMac :Il y a pas mal de poussière qui s'incruste entre le plexis et le "chassis blanc" .Est-il possible de démonter quelque chose afin de nettoyer tout ça ?  

Et oui ,je suis maniaque


----------



## Bilbo (12 Mars 2004)

Achète ça.











À+


----------



## peg (12 Mars 2004)

Merci de ta réponse ,je cours sur ton site ....et te contactes si besoin de précisions.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

Les touches se retirent également très facilement, ça permet de nettoyer les interstices... Ensuite faut remettre dans l'ordre...


----------



## Bilbo (12 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les touches se retirent également très facilement, ça permet de nettoyer les interstices... Ensuite faut remettre dans l'ordre...


Ça sent le vécu ! Tu es aussi maniaque que Peg ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En tous cas, le produit que je propose permet d'avoir un clavier nickel-chrome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ça sent le vécu ! Tu es aussi maniaque que Peg ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai découvert ça par hasard... En nettoyant mon clavier avec un aspirateur, une touche s'est détachée... C'est toujours la première qui est le plus difficile à soulev... enlever.


----------



## Niconemo (12 Mars 2004)

Avec les claviers transparents c'est quand-même vite dégueu

Mais que fait ce sujet dans le forum MacOs X ? Y'a une option nettoyage du clavier dans Panther ?


----------



## Amok (12 Mars 2004)

Le problème c'est le dessous. Au prix des clopes, je dois avoir une petite fortune en tabac qui me nargue dès que je retourne le truc...


----------



## roro (12 Mars 2004)

cette manie de poster dans les forums logiciels pour le moindre pb...
quel rapport avec Mac OS X ?????


----------



## Bilbo (12 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est le dessous. Au prix des clopes, je dois avoir une petite fortune en tabac qui me nargue dès que je retourne le truc...


Mon iKey de MacAlly avec son allure de matériel militaire ne pose pas ce problème. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais lorsque j'utilise un clavier Apple le tabac ne me nargue guère puisqu'il est à l'état de cendre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mon coté Sherlock en conclue que tu roules tes cigarettes ou que tu fumes la pipe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cela dit, je m'interroge : pourquoi retourner un clavier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## gribouille (12 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est le dessous. Au prix des clopes, je dois avoir une petite fortune en tabac qui me nargue dès que je retourne le truc...



Pareil... au prix ou est la crème glacée au marrons clement faugier... ainsi que la pâte d'amande.... je pleure aussi quand y'a plus de tout ça dans les réserves... et quand je vois ce qui reste en dessous du clavier


----------



## flu (25 Juin 2004)

Et les touches vous les nettoyez avec quoi comme produit ? Non parce que mon clavier gris crado c'est plus trop la classe à force :mouais:


----------



## Alexiel (26 Juin 2004)

Perso, la meilleure solution que je connaisse est le démontage complet du clavier, un bon chiffon, un peu de produit à vitres, nettoyage des touches une par une, on croirait pas comme ça, mais les touches blanches, c'est salissant lol.

Et ensuite, devinez quoi ?
He bha oui, remontage en règle 
Bon, ça prends une bonne heure, mais ça vaut le coup
tu fais ça une fois tous les deux mois, et t'aura un clavier clean 

Enfin bon, etant fumer de cigarettes roulées, j'ai plus tendance à le faire tous les mois étant donnné que le tabac n'a qu'une seul idée en tête quand je le sors du paquet, c'est d'aller se fourrer en dessous des touches....
Et je dois admettre que voir des morceaux de tabac a travers le Plexiglas, ça fait négligé, enfin pas très MacUser koi


----------



## BioSS (26 Juin 2004)

peg a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Comment nettoyer le clavier d'un IMac :Il y a pas mal de poussière qui s'incruste entre le plexis et le "chassis blanc" .Est-il possible de démonter quelque chose afin de nettoyer tout ça ?
> 
> Et oui ,je suis maniaque



Si tu utilise un mousse, fais bien attention à tout éteindre pour nettoyer ton clavier.. Mon père en a  utilisé une, et le résultat : les touches sont collées, pire qu'avec du café !!! Du coup j'ai acheté un nouvea clavier ! lol


----------



## kitetrip (26 Juin 2004)

Alexiel a dit:
			
		

> Perso, la meilleure solution que je connaisse est le démontage complet du clavier, un bon chiffon, un peu de produit à vitres, nettoyage des touches une par une, on croirait pas comme ça, mais les touches blanches, c'est salissant lol.
> 
> Et ensuite, devinez quoi ?
> He bha oui, remontage en règle
> ...


Exact ! Un numéro de SVM Mac s'interessait au problème. Si tu veux, tu peux toujours lancer le clavier virtuel de Mac OS X pour retrouver l'emplacement correct des touches


----------



## maousse (26 Juin 2004)

sinon, il y a la possibilité de mettre le clavier au lave-vaisselle, touches en bas, en stotchant le cable pour ne pas qu'il se coince quelquepart. Programme le plus court, le moins chaud possible, avec liquide vaisselle moumoune.

Une fois fini, rincer avec de l'eau distillée, et quelques heures au four à la température la plus basse pour sécher convenablement l'ensemble.

Vous n'y croyez pas ?  'devriez essayer, rien de tel


----------



## elektroseb (26 Juin 2004)

peg a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Comment nettoyer le clavier d'un IMac :Il y a pas mal de poussière qui s'incruste entre le plexis et le "chassis blanc" .Est-il possible de démonter quelque chose afin de nettoyer tout ça ?
> 
> Et oui ,je suis maniaque



ça aide pas mal 

Voilà
 (je n'ai pas encore eu le courage de le faire, mais ça va venir...)


----------



## nicogala (26 Juin 2004)

Au vu du bruit émit par la touche au moment de son reclipsage, j'ai des doutes concernant l'innocuité d'un tel traitement répété tous les deux mois... non ?


----------



## Alexiel (27 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> sinon, il y a la possibilité de mettre le clavier au lave-vaisselle, touches en bas, en stotchant le cable pour ne pas qu'il se coince quelquepart. Programme le plus court, le moins chaud possible, avec liquide vaisselle moumoune.
> 
> Une fois fini, rincer avec de l'eau distillée, et quelques heures au four à la température la plus basse pour sécher convenablement l'ensemble.




Effectivement, j'avais laissé de coté cette éventualité 
bon, alors à quand un lave vaisselle Mac ? ou genre un bac pour lave vaisselle spécial clavier apple Pro
lol




			
				Nicolaga a dit:
			
		

> Au vu du bruit émit par la touche au moment de son reclipsage, j'ai des doutes concernant l'innocuité d'un tel traitement répété tous les deux mois... non ?



Bha pour le coup, je ne sais pas sur la durée, effectivement, pour ce qui est de mes clavier PC, ils ont toujours bien encaissé la chose, et sont toujours utilisable avec le même "touché" que dans leur jeune années (enfin presque ), mais je penses que tu dois être plus habitué aux clavier Mac et m'en remets à tes dires.

Enfin pour le "tous les deux mois", pour un fumeur de tabac à rouler, c'est obligatoire, ou alors t'as un Interval Pro Keyboard  
[mention légale] *L'abus de tabac mène irrémédiablement à une mort certaine !*[/mention légale]
c'est moins cool quoi 

Donc, question primordiale : Clavier Apple Pro, résistant aux nettoyages ou pas ?
lol


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Juin 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Exact ! Un numéro de SVM Mac s'interessait au problème. Si tu veux, tu peux toujours lancer le clavier virtuel de Mac OS X pour retrouver l'emplacement correct des touches


Je ne parviens pas a trouver cet article... Il faudrait que j'ai les editions papiers pour le retrouver... cela dit, comme je n'ai pas trouvé l'article sur le net, je ne sais pas s'il y est, et si tu recevais SVM mac, tu n'aurai pas posé cette question ici, donc ca ne sert a rien que je te dise quel numéro, viens-je de penser... Mais peut-être qu'un scan si tu a le temps d'attendre dimanche prochain...


----------

